# What does implantation bleeding look like?



## Newfiemomma

I'm 5dpo. This morning when I wiped after #1 I noticed the faintest bit of pink on the tissue. Now seven hours later, I went to the washroom and noticed one spot of brown blood/discharge on my liner. wiped and nothing. Has anyone else experience this? Was it implantation bleeding for you?


----------



## aalam9199

Could be. Good luck. Test in a few days.


----------



## scoobymum

Hello, I also _think _ I'm about 6/7 dpo, and I've been spotting a bit for 2 days now- never happened to me before. It's not like af- tmi warning- very light and pinkish. I'm trying not get my hopes up as the implantation websites I've looked at suggest it's a bit early for it, but not impossible :)

Fingers crossed and baby dust to us both xxx


----------



## Newfiemomma

It's now 7pm and for the last little while I've been experiencing a fluttery feeling low in my abdomen. I wonder if that is related to implantation too. I'm soooo getting my hopes up now. Please, please let this be it! Baby dust all around for sure. Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Implantation bleeding is most likely to occur around 7-10dpo, however anything is possible as everyone is different. I must say that 5dpo does seem a bit early, but what you're describing could very well classify as IB.

IB is very light, scanty spots of pink, brown, or tan, however can also be bright red and resemble a very light period. Cramping may or may not be associated with IB, which makes it harder to determine if it is just early AF or IB. 

If it was in fact IB that you're experiencing, the earliest you can test is in about 3-7 days. However if you're only 5dpo, I would say wait until you're at least 10dpo, if not 12dpo. The longer you wait it out the more accurate your results will be. It's quite uncommon to get a bfp before 10dpo as you simply cannot implant before 5dpo and if you implant too early or too late it can indicate that it is implanting in places other than the uterus and result in chemical or early miscarriage.


----------



## arwenreborn

I have had 5 days of spotting (ie. when I wipe and occasionally enough to need a pad just to prevent it from getting on my knickers). Still 6-7 days from expecting AF. Not sure if this is implantation bleeding or not, will let you know when I test! I have googled and googled, seems like implantation bleeds can be one day long through til over a week...depends on the woman. Lots of luck to you, hope you get a BFP.


----------



## Newfiemomma

arwenreborn said:


> I have had 5 days of spotting (ie. when I wipe and occasionally enough to need a pad just to prevent it from getting on my knickers). Still 6-7 days from expecting AF. Not sure if this is implantation bleeding or not, will let you know when I test! I have googled and googled, seems like implantation bleeds can be one day long through til over a week...depends on the woman. Lots of luck to you, hope you get a BFP.

Thanks. It happened again last night too. I was sad to see it last night because then I thought it wasn't IB but if it can happen over a week then maybe it is! Hope you get your BFP too - Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopingmomma

Hi everyone,
I had a trigger shot on Sunday (mar.24) and then 7 days later (mar.31) I noticed pink scant blood on my t.p when I wiped. It was however, right after having intercourse with my DH. If my calculations are correct: it would have been between 5-6dpo.... I don't have ANY other symptoms.... Oh please make this be the month!!!!!


----------



## scoobymum

Hi hopingmama,

I posted in this thread earlier, I think my implantation bleed (if that's what it was...) was also quite early at 5 dpo.
We haven't really really tried this month for various reasons, but we did bd on the Saturday and I had the strange spotting on the Wednesday, but have has no other symptoms at all!!

I want to test as it's been 6 days since the spotting, but I hate getting a bfn, it's depressing! 

Good luck to you, I really hope you get your bfp, 

I'll update when I test- you do too! Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## rustyswife828

I had 4 days of just light brown spots on liner and I'm currently 18 days late.. One very faint :bfp: and a :bfn: So yes it could be if it doesn't turn red or heavy!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey spotters, 

I'm hoping I am in the same club too. It's been kind of a weird cycle month, I had pink spotting around ovulation (which is supposedly good if it's ovulation bleeding) and yesterday (dpo8) I had bright red spotting one time on wiping and since it's been brown just on wiping and once even really dark. We only bd'd 5 days before O according to FF, I thought it was 2 days earlier. No symptoms really except getting a little cold and my dog will not leave my side lol literally climbing over me to cuddle close enough... What do you think? And when should you test my LP is usually 11 days but I've only been charting for a couple months...


----------



## Hopingmomma

Well, I don't really have ANY other symptoms... Other then the freak pink spotting after BD'ing on 5 or 6dpo. Now, it's either 7-8dpo... I tested with an Internet cheapie and bfn... Of course. I just want to know, I'm sure it's a no.... There's always next month :)

Good luck to you all!!! When are you all testing this month?? I'd love to keep in touch


----------



## scoobymum

Hi,

I'm not supposed to test till next thursday the 11th- if I hold out that long..
Will definitely keep you all updated! 
Good luck to everyone, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Hopingmomma

Scooby, what dpo is the 11th for you? Ill be testing again on April. 8th... If I don't have AF by then


----------



## scoobymum

I think I'll be about 14 dpo, but I didn't really track ovulation ect this month as we weren't going to try properly. If I'm going off the bd and possible implantation bleed after, it will be about 14 days since the ib. 
I'm sure I'll cave and test the weekend before though!


----------



## JayDee

I had what I know now to be ib with pregnancy 2, it arrived 4 days before af was due and lasted 5 days. I tested a week after the bleeding started and got a strong positive on a 20mlu test. From scan date I was exactly 4 weeks pregnant when I tested so I guess bleeding was 7dpo onwards. 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Hopingmomma

My bleeding was on 5dpo, so it was likely not IB. I've never noticed that happen before after BD'ing, but really haven't checked. Do y'all think 5dpo is toooo early for IB?


----------



## BamaGirl87

rustyswife828 said:


> I had 4 days of just light brown spots on liner and I'm currently 18 days late.. One very faint :bfp: and a :bfn: So yes it could be if it doesn't turn red or heavy!
> 
> Good luck :dust:

Just wanted to say HEY I'm in Alabama too,lol. You are the first I've seen from AL. :)


----------



## scoobymum

Well, I gave in and tested really early- bfn :( 
My freind, who is a midwife, said if it was an implantation bleed then 7 days should be enough to show on a test.

Disappointed, I was convincing myself I was starting to feel symptoms like nausea, funny taste ect, but think I was imagining them. 

She said I still could be, but I think she was just trying to be positive. Ah well, on the cycle 4!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

What dpo are you, and what 7 days are you referring to? I'm dpo 10 and been spotting for 3... not due for AF for 2 days... I just don't know when i should test, hold out for as long as I can I guess


----------



## Newfiemomma

Well ladies, what I saw wasn't implantation bleeding. Darned AF just arrived. The truly bad news is I had a lot of cramping too so now I'm certain there's something going on... infection... polyps... cysts... endo... Off to see my family doctor as soon as AF is over. Wish me luck ladies. 

I'll keep checking back hoping some of you will have good news.


----------



## scoobymum

Sorry to hear that- fingers crossed you get some better news soon.

I was 7 days past the random bleeding (which I thought might be implantation bleeding) think about 12 dpo, so it's not looking good. 

X


----------



## BamaGirl87

Newfiemomma said:


> Well ladies, what I saw wasn't implantation bleeding. Darned AF just arrived. The truly bad news is I had a lot of cramping too so now I'm certain there's something going on... infection... polyps... cysts... endo... Off to see my family doctor as soon as AF is over. Wish me luck ladies.
> 
> I'll keep checking back hoping some of you will have good news.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
sorry to hear that. I will say a prayer for you and hope nothing bad is going on!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well mine wasn't implantation, AF showed up like clockwork this AM.... poopy :witch:


----------



## Newfiemomma

OurLilFlu said:


> Well mine wasn't implantation, AF showed up like clockwork this AM.... poopy :witch:


I try to tell myself that next time I'm not going to get excited about anything that may be a symptom. That's the second time I had signs of implantation. From now on I'm only getting excited if I don't feel/see anything at all.

Better luck to us next time. In the meantime, baby your doggie. I have an 18 month old mutt and she's just gonna have to be ok with being momma's baby girl for another month. :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I sure will, she's such a suck anyways! Like my ticker says, can't wait til she's the nanny dog for real, she's the sweetest thing around kids.. Aww


----------



## Hopingmomma

Still no AF yet... So, thes still hope for me. I dout I'm pregnant, I don't feel any symptoms anyways. I ad blood on 5dpo, it's now only 10dpo.... I've tested bfn, so far. Oh the waiting game, I'd be SO surprised if I was BFP... Very unlikely.
I've been in the same boat each of you have been in, symptom spotting each month, truly believing... Just to get let down. I don't want got do that anymore, just hope for the best.

I wish you all the best of luck! Ill let Lu know in a few days what the verdict is on my end


----------



## Lololo15

Please HELPPP!! I am not trying and not preventing so I have a couple questions I hope someone will help me. So here's my story: my period started the third and ended on the 9th.. I had sex on the eighth because I wasn't heavy and my bf & I were really horny so we sexed.. No protection.. But it's four days later and I was #2ing and pinkish cream came out of my vag... Could this be implantation discharge or something. My period was done there wasn't any spotting in between those four days. Someone please help should I take a test or is this normal I've never had pinkish cream after my period though. Not on birth control either. Help!!!! Please


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds too early for implantation, it could be ovulation bleeding. That said, if you did ovulate and had sex 4 days prior there is a chance of being pregnant. It would be far to early to test. Wait until the day you're due for your period or after you're actually late. Hope that helps a bit, let me know if you have any more questions


----------

